# Best printer for magnets/stickers



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys, i was just wondering, are there special printers (or ink types) for printing on magnets and stickers? I'm a newbie and just need some basic information as to what direction i need to go to do some research .


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll probably need to look for a large format printer using (eco) solvent inks. They are very often used to print stickers for outside usage. You could cut (with the LFP) the stickers in the shape you want and put it on a magnet.
You could also go for screen printed stickers.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you need to give us a little more information about what you plan to DO with the stickers and magnets. Are you intending to use them for outdoor use or indoor use? The more info you supply, the more help we can give you.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Something like the Gerber Edge or Roland Versacamm is what you need to print vinyl. I think it's a thermal technology. I looked into it, but your volume would have to be very high to pay for the equipment. I use sublimation to do the few stickers and decals I do now.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we use the roland versacamm for stickers.. and we dont print directly on magnets.. ( im told some do.. but im sure the heck not gonna risk my 20.000 dollar machine with magnets..
we print on viny and apply to magnets and they look great.. 
Instant Signs from American Instant Signs, your instant sign shop.

YOur best bet if your orders are not alot is to outsource to a wholesale printer and mark up to sell to your customers.. many people do that while saving to invest in a large format print/ cut system.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Right now, I have 10 yards of magnets on stock. The printer vendor gave it as a freebie with our versacamm purchase. I was told that I can print, (and even cut) directly to it, but like Susan, don't want to try it yet.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Bryon.. I know i have heard a few vendors say its ok to print on and cut the magnets on the machine.. but ive heard more say NO..

so I think your right in not trying it.. its too hard on the rollers ect.. not to mention the cutting blade.. heck .. when i cut magnets with my xacto kvife it dulls the blade so i have to change it right after.... besides.. the amount of vinyl you would print on and then apply is minimal cost..and applying it is a snap once you get the knack of it..


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys!

I would probably want to start off with business card magnets for indoor use but would also like to explore the possibilities of outdoor use magnets for vehicles and other stuff.

Is the versacamm a printer/cutter in one? because i've seen that most cutters do need the work to be printed with registration marks for the "laser eye" to detect and cut it out.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> Something like the Gerber Edge or Roland Versacamm is what you need to print vinyl. I think it's a thermal technology. I looked into it, but your volume would have to be very high to pay for the equipment. I use sublimation to do the few stickers and decals I do now.


Woah! Just saw the price of that beauty. Please tell me more about the sublimation process as i cannot afford the versacamm .


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Marlo the versacamm prints and cuts .. you dont have to take the material out and reload.. it cuts right after it prints. When we first got it .. we used to just stand and watch it.. it can be hypnotizing..lol..
Its also a bit high in cost to someone just starting out..and its main uses is for sign shops.. that make banners and signs and such..


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I sublimate to mates Adhesive. It works very well. The Mates material is pricey so it works OK for short runs. A sublimation setup isn't cheap, but way less than a Versacamm. I wouldn't get into sublimation just to print decals. You're best bet is to find a local sign shop with a printer and sub it to them.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks again guys! I'll do some research and try to get into the best process i can afford for now.


----------



## designsbysteph (Oct 16, 2010)

do you have to laminate or PV spray over the sub vinyl adhesive?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Print and score magnets regularly on my VP540. No issues if you set it up correctly. Are some cautions if that is all you are going to do.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm preparing to print a large magnet job on our Rolamd xc540. . Any Clues?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is what I would do - I went to check to see if the XC has and adjustable head height. So my steps:
- Adjust head height to - HIGH
- Calibration test with the magnet material in
- Set the job up (run a small test at least two rows - 2 because - one will cut okay but if the calibration is off it will show up on the second row)
- In VW in the job setting queue when you get to the cut controls - slow the speed to 5 - use about 60 grams on the force with a 60 deg blade.
- if your machine controls the blade up speed you want to slow that down also - the vp does not

Your objective is to score - not cut through the magnetic - you slow speed and up speed to avoid motor errors from drag and snags. If you long is long you will want to give a wider border. These produce good steady results for me. 

The caution in magnets are too many (that number will have to way high) can damage the pinch rollers, which can only be replaced in Japan. Hopes this helps.


----------



## tags89 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking to print photos onto flexible magnets as part of my overall package.

I would be looking to print the photos at the events I go to, so the prints need to be high quality, and fast. Ideally, the printer wont be too big, as need to carry it around, and the photos will be a mixture of sizes, but all under 6x4 size.

I have looked at a dye sub printer, but the only way I can see it working is to use a ciaat brava 21 printer with sticker media, and stick it onto the magnet. this would be good quality but time consuming.

does anyone know any other ways this could work?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
We use roland versacamm for stickers printing.


----------



## tags89 (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you only print onto stickers? or do you print onto magnets as well?

how time consuming is getting the stickers onto magnetic material? and does it print at a photo quality?

thanks for your help!


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Are you printing only stickers?.because there are so many printers available for multiple purpose.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

We print onto an vinyl adhesive and then Apple it onto the magnet. Then we cut it to size. We don't have a wide format laminator so we use a spray laminate on the sticker/magnet to UV protect it. We have been doing this for years without issue. Also, we only do this for car magnets (18x24). Business card sized magnets we send those out for production


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
matte stickers is better because they fit in with the rest of the planner.


----------



## tags89 (Nov 8, 2016)

ssmedia7 said:


> We print onto an vinyl adhesive and then Apple it onto the magnet. Then we cut it to size. We don't have a wide format laminator so we use a spray laminate on the sticker/magnet to UV protect it. We have been doing this for years without issue. Also, we only do this for car magnets (18x24). Business card sized magnets we send those out for production
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you get a vinyl printer that is a good size for event printing? eg at weddings? The idea I'm having is to provide photo magnets for my guests in a photobooth or polaroid format


----------



## tags89 (Nov 8, 2016)

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> Are you printing only stickers?.because there are so many printers available for multiple purpose.


Ideally I'd rather print directly to a magnet. but if not I can do it with stickers. which sticker printers do you use?


----------



## stanssps (Oct 22, 2012)

hi michael can you tell me who you get your magnets from and can they be sublimation... thanks


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not Michael but I use an Epson Workforce 7110 printer with pigmented ink on a CIS.

I print my 'sticker' using the waterproof white vinyl from Papilio (TX). When dry (10 minutes) I use clear vinyl as an overlay to protect the image and cut to size. This is for a sticker. For a magnet, I print the sticker, use the vinyl overlay and cut the sticker a little bigger than the artwork. I then lay the sticker on blank magnetic sheet, press it on by hand and trim to size using a paper cutter. Been doing it this way since 2002 and no problems. Using the Epson printer and a heat press, using the same inks, I also do t-shirts, aprons, etc..

I do NOT sublimate magnets as in my experience, they do not hold up very well when exposed in direct sunlight. 

Hope this helps.

Fred
Melbourne FL


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I print magnetic party invitations on my Canon Pixma ix6850, which handles the thick printable magnetic sheets easily.

Once printed, I contour cut them on my 18" Silver Bullet cutter which cuts like a knife through butter. Just a single pass and the blade has lasted over a year now and I cut many sheets weekly. 

Dyesubbing would mean pressing, and the heat destroys the magnetism.

You can spray over the printed magnets to further protect them if you wish. Suitable glossy spray is available from Crafters Companion. It gives them a certain amount of UV protection and allows them to be regularly wiped clean with a damp cloth.


----------

